# Wanted June 19, 4 nights Orlando



## rainy~daze21 (May 5, 2015)

Hi! Looking for a minimum 1 bedroom for 4 nights starting June 19th. Prefer Bonnet Creek, or anything Disney. Open to options though, depending on the locale. 
Please email me at jkrieg21@msn.com
Thanks!


----------



## rainy~daze21 (May 12, 2015)

bump....still in need


----------



## rainy~daze21 (May 26, 2015)

*June 18-22nd Orlando - Disney area*

bump...still looking to see if anything reasonable is available.

need 6/18-22 instead of 6/19 check in


----------



## dltorrisi (May 29, 2015)

I sent you an email. Please call or email if interested. Thanks!


----------

